# SSBBW Actress Carrie Baker Reynolds starring in City Island



## bigirlover (Mar 28, 2010)

I was watching a trailer for the movie City Island starring Andy Garcia and Julianna Margulies and a SSBBW in the scene caught my eye. Just thought I'd throw this out there being that there's not too many SSBBW actresses out there (at least not featured in major films). 

http://www.cityislandmovie.com 

View attachment 86228465.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 28, 2010)

you must have stealth eyes b/c I didn't see her in it at all.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 28, 2010)

Carrie is beautiful and statuesque. I would love to take her on a date.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope the movie is good. I may see it for her, but if it's a dud, I'm still walking out.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 28, 2010)

oh wow, from the film's official blog:



> It has to do with a part of the story which I always referred to as "The Denise Thing"--a sub-plot that was quite bizarre and relatively controversial, which I'd regularly been asked to drop from the script but which I think is an important element of the movie. Without any "spoilers" being an issue, I can tell you that the BBW community (big beautiful women) and the FA movement (fat acceptance) are a part of this sub-plot. For a few years now, I've been interested in this world and its very open, very loving suggestion that we all accept how each other look--and that fat people don't have to go through this life being ashamed of or made fun of because of how they look. Size acceptance is all about the celebration of being a large person and women, it seems to me, have been the backbone of the movement. So I created a BBW advocate named Denise as a character and worked her into the story--she's played by one of the loveliest people I've ever met, Carrie Baker Reynolds. Alas, the two clips I have of Carrie are short and perhaps have been posted before, but I include them both below--Ezra Miller is in both. *By the way, if the size-acceptance movement is something you're curious about, click here for the original plus-size movement magazine, Dimensions. *The climax of the Denise sub-plot comes with a dinner table scene where she lays out a feast for her guests.



the subplot is _awesome_ by the way - from feministreview.blogspot.com:



> The capacious family accepts not only the convicted felon love child, but also the teenage sons fat lady fetish, indulged by the very generous next-door neighbor (Carrie Baker Reynolds), a professional big, beautiful woman with a commercial website.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 28, 2010)

and this lady's a billion times hotter than gabourey fyi


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 28, 2010)

oh fuck no nevermind, no longer care die down a well



> In one of the film's subplots, the protagonist's smart-ass teenage son (Ezra Miller) realizes that he has a fetish for feeding large women, which he satisfies first by signing up for a kitchen-focused webcam site run by his neighbor Denise (played by Reynolds) and then eventually by pursuing his crush on a classmate (played by Glendon-Ross).



http://jezebel.com/5491006/on-playing-a-plus+sized-love-interest


----------



## Adrian (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a good looking young lady.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70658


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 28, 2010)

I just don't have any hope about this movie being any good, I mean she's pretty but not worth sitting through a comdey like that.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 29, 2010)

first i heard of this actress.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> you must have stealth eyes b/c I didn't see her in it at all.



Towards the end of the trailer when they are sat in the garden at the picnic table, you see her back once and then there's an overhead shot of the whole cast, and she's in it... Total elapsed time maybe 2 secs? But she IS there...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Mar 30, 2010)

she's beautiful. not only because of her size but her smile too. it really lights up her eyes.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

Adrian said:


> This is a good looking young lady.



Nice red carpet pic here:

http://jezebel.com/5491006/on-playing-a-plus+sized-love-interest


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> oh wow, from the film's official blog:
> 
> 
> 
> the subplot is _awesome_ by the way - from feministreview.blogspot.com:



Photo here:

http://www.movieset.com/city-island...endon-Ross-Carrie-Baker-Reynolds--Ezra-Miller

of her daughter-character, Carrie, and the young lad who plays the FA/Feeder... who is not - as far as I can tell - portrayed as a murdering psycho... Which is a leg up for feeders in movies for a start!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Towards the end of the trailer when they are sat in the garden at the picnic table, you see her back once and then there's an overhead shot of the whole cast, and she's in it... Total elapsed time maybe 2 secs? But she IS there...



I'm thinking there maybe needs to be more big women in film...just maybe.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I wanted to see this movie simply because its set in The Bronx and in City Island- an area I'm really familiar with since I have family there. First I'm hearing of this sub plot but have to say the actress is beautiful, and the story does sound like it could be interesting. I'll check it out for sure!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 31, 2010)

If the rumors are true, this sounds like a great and promising movie.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 31, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm thinking there maybe needs to be more big women in film...just maybe.



Yes, agree... At least we have an actual BBW actress playing a BBW part here.. instead of some thin person in a fat suit... ?tiny yay?


----------



## MasterMike (Mar 31, 2010)

Carrie is gorgeous!!! Adorable face, great smile, well rounded physique; I'd definitely see *City Island* just for her.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 2, 2010)

Her name sounds familiar.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a pic from IMDB.com that looks interesting. Its interesting that it came out in Germany back in 2/09.


----------



## MasterMike (Apr 2, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Here is a pic from IMDB.com that looks interesting. Its interesting that it came out in Germany back in 2/09.



Very CUTE photo! I love the red dress she's wearing and I like how there's a nice view of her backside!(I know, I know, I am only a man) The girl playing her daughter, Hope Glendon-Ross, is also pretty cute. Best of luck to Carrie in her acting career and hopefully, she'll change a few guys' minds about BBWs and SSBWs. She's just lovely.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 2, 2010)

I just saw the movie and lovvvveeeddd it. :happy:


----------



## janus74 (Apr 2, 2010)

wow- she is such a pretty woman!
hope she gets more roles soon!
will watch the movie tonight


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 2, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Photo here:
> 
> http://www.movieset.com/city-island...endon-Ross-Carrie-Baker-Reynolds--Ezra-Miller
> 
> of her daughter-character, Carrie, and the young lad who plays the FA/Feeder... who is not - as far as I can tell - portrayed as a murdering psycho... Which is a leg up for feeders in movies for a start!



I read the review in Entertainment Weekly, and the reviewer wasn't so keen on that subplot. This is how he puts it: "What isn't fun is the quirky parade of family contrivances (teen son with a fatty fetish! daughter who's a secret stripper! prisoner who turns out to be his illegitimate kid!) that fill out the movie."

Whatever, Owen Gleiberman, I hardly ever agree with you anyway.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually kinda think she is busted, facially. jmo


----------



## bbwlover19 (Apr 8, 2010)

i watched the trailer an i saw her its when they out side sitting on the table


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like they have clips and outtakes on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvtB4EyFQ-Q


----------



## Nutty (Apr 9, 2010)

I think its nice to have some ssbbw actresses.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 9, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I think its nice to have some ssbbw actresses.



Specially when they get roles where we are not suppose to feel sorry for them.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2010)

I read the review for this movie in The Seattle Times, and the reviewer was very dismissive of the sublot, describing the son as ,"obsessed with a bizarre brand of Internet kink." They just don't understand. Oh well, I may just see the film to see how it plays out. It might be good.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 10, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I read the review in Entertainment Weekly, and the reviewer wasn't so keen on that subplot. This is how he puts it: "What isn't fun is the quirky parade of family contrivances (teen son with a fatty fetish! daughter who's a secret stripper! prisoner who turns out to be his illegitimate kid!) that fill out the movie."
> 
> Whatever, Owen Gleiberman, I hardly ever agree with you anyway.



i don't agree with him much either but that doesn't make it less contrived.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe it's because I'm in the midwest but I haven't seen this movie advertised at all here or playing in theatres. I guess it's not good enough to go nationwide...bummer.


----------



## bigirlover (Apr 11, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Maybe it's because I'm in the midwest but I haven't seen this movie advertised at all here or playing in theatres. I guess it's not good enough to go nationwide...bummer.



I live in NYC and it's a movie thats setting is in the Bronx and it's in "limited release" here! I think it's one of those small budget or independent films.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2010)

Well it was made a year ago. lol


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well it was made a year ago. lol



it was already out??


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

Raymond, the writer actually has feeder/fat fantasies, so I hope the sub-plot is positive and/or fun. He actually told me that there was going to be an article/interview released this morning on Salon.Com with reference to his reasons/feelings on "The Denise Thing". I'm curious to read it but I haven't seen it yet. If I find the link, I'll post it.

I will say that my initial reaction is to be happy that they at least cast an actual SSBBW in the role and didn't use a bullshit fat suit.


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2010)

*Blogging "City Island": My fat-chick manifesto*

*Some men prefer super-size women to thin ones. Might be disturbing to you, but it's true! *

By Raymond De Felitta


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought that it was quite a good article. 

No surprises on the content of the comment section so far however....

we have "but isn't fat unhealthy?" and "pro FA/BBW websites are bad"


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeppers, that looks to be what he told me would appear today. It's a good article and I think he did a good job.

I am a little disappointed that he copped out in not admitting to being turned on at an early age not only by fat women but wanting to feed them too... but I forgive him that, because maybe to get his point across a little farther he had to keep himself and his sexuality off of the table or at least not as the main course. 

So, at this point - I'm personally still looking forward to viewing the movie and I'm more then slightly excited that it might be positive or just fun. If not, at least the coverage is reaching many people and even with the bullshit negative comments included, I think that overall that it's still very, very positive. I'm actually surprised Raymond spoke out about it, it just doesn't really happen much.. or at all. So, hopefully.. yay us? We'll see.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 12, 2010)

James said:


> I thought that it was quite a good article.
> 
> No surprises on the content of the comment section so far however....
> 
> we have "but isn't fat unhealthy?" and "pro FA/BBW websites are bad"



There are also some positive/supportive comments, which I think is worth saying. It's not a total FAT=BAD fest (yet?). Also - Dimensions does get a shoutout in the article.

I almost never read comments on any of these fat-related, online articles...they're always the same, and the hateful stuff just isn't worth letting into my mind.


----------



## Jane (Apr 12, 2010)

James said:


> *Blogging "City Island": My fat-chick manifesto*
> 
> *Some men prefer super-size women to thin ones. Might be disturbing to you, but it's true! *
> 
> By Raymond De Felitta



Okay, I came on here to post that. LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutty said:


> it was already out??



I think it was independently released at that time. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1174730/
That's what I was going by. *Shrugs*


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

aw man i gotta go see it! It's good to see ssbbws becoming movie stars!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 12, 2010)

It was just released at the Angelika's here in Dallas and in Plano the end of March and the beginning of April. We are going on Wednesday to catch it in the afternoon. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't mean to be too negative. It *is *a good film and the portrayal of the SSBBW character and the FA/feeder are believable. Naturally, from a fat acceptance point of view, some won't like it because the positivity of the SSBBW character partly relates to her feedee lifestyle. I hope that those who will find this an irritation can understand that it was necessary for the context of the plot.


----------



## loveembig (Apr 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> There are also some positive/supportive comments, which I think is worth saying. It's not a total FAT=BAD fest (yet?). Also - Dimensions does get a shoutout in the article.
> 
> I almost never read comments on any of these fat-related, online articles...they're always the same, and the hateful stuff just isn't worth letting into my mind.



There were maybe two or three truly supportive comments. The vast majority were of the fat equals poor health, fat admirers are delusional and the obesity is not attractive variety, written by narrow minded morons who can only parrot what has been spoon fed them by our thin crazed culture. 

With an article of this subject matter, I always read the comments. They are an indication of whether or not the readership actually read, absorbed, understood and identified with the info provided for them. Ive found that most people dont have clue one and cannot think there way out of a paper bag when faced with a controversial or thought provoking subjects like this. Most people are sheep and when faced with something contrary to what they have been led to believe will run back to mama and cling to the ideas that have been beaten into their tiny frightened brains. Fat as a positive subject of attraction still has a long way to go in mainstream society and with the coming changes in taxpayer funded healthcare I wouldnt expect attitudes to change for the better very soon. In fact I predict they will only get worse and I expect the obese to be treated as second class citizens for some time to come.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 12, 2010)

loveembig said:


> *There were maybe two or three truly supportive comments.* The vast majority were of the fat equals poor health, fat admirers are delusional and the obesity is not attractive variety, written by narrow minded morons who can only parrot what has been spoon fed them by our thin crazed culture.
> 
> SNIPPED



Since you replied to my comment, I went back and read all the comments on the article as of this moment. When I posted earlier, there were only 7 comments made, now there are 16. From my perspective, I would say about half are positive or neutral, and about half are negative. 

Do I think fat bias exists and people can be mean? Yeah. But in this case, there are a good number of people saying helpful things too. Maybe it will get worse in the days ahead, but at this point it's not really a crazy bash fat fest.


----------



## scooter0 (Apr 13, 2010)

(delurk)

I actually got a chance to see this in a theater in Long Beach the other day, not knowing anything about this subplot.

The main thing i would say is that "The Denise thing" is definitely a subplot. It gets maybe a little more than 5 minutes of the whole movie. 

However, it's really good, and totally 100% positive. The family's youngest son is basically discovering himself as an FA, and lo and behold, his neighbor turns out to be a peppy BBW who encourages him to come out of his shell.

Also, the movie as a whole was really good. It'd be worth seeing even without the BBW subplot. I'll definitely be buying the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anybody know if it going to be released in more theaters or just in the limited number it is in now?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2010)

my gf: "more like shitty island"


lady's hot though


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought it was a decent movie. The subplot was such a small part, but totally positive.

I liked it.


----------



## MasterMike (Jun 15, 2010)

I finally got around to seeing *City Island* once it came to my neck to the woods, I found it to be a decent indie family comedy. Also good to see the underrated Andy Garcia working again! But like many of you, the real reason I went to go see this movie was for the adorable Carrie Baker Reynolds, who was charming and beautiful as Denise. Shame though, that the only way to work in a character being attracted to a larger woman was to present as one of the quirks of the bratty, smart-mouthed teenage son, but generally their relationship was portrayed in a positive light. Director/writer Raymond deFilit deserves props for being open about his attraction to SSBBWs and hopefully both he and Carrie will continue to find work in the future.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 16, 2010)

MadMike R5D4 said:


> I finally got around to seeing *City Island* once it came to my neck to the woods, I found it to be a decent indie family comedy. Also good to see the underrated Andy Garcia working again! But like many of you, the real reason I went to go see this movie was for the adorable Carrie Baker Reynolds, who was charming and beautiful as Denise. Shame though, that the only way to work in a character being attracted to a larger woman was to present as one of the quirks of the bratty, smart-mouthed teenage son, but generally their relationship was portrayed in a positive light. Director/writer Raymond deFilit deserves props for being open about his attraction to SSBBWs and hopefully both he and Carrie will continue to find work in the future.



I am guilty of going to the movie for the same thing. I was good is see FAs and SSBBW in a positive light, I just hope we continue to see it portrayed positively


----------



## Davastav (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally caught City Island last night and I loved it...The FA/Feedee subplot was cute and interwoven into the story in a positive way...They could have easily have gone for alot of "below the belt" jokes but they chose not to which was a good choice...Aside from that the movie is thoroughly entertaining and anyone will have a good time with this film.

BTW - Never heard of Carrie Reynold Baker before but she did a nice job in the film.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

My husband and I got a chance to watch this movie this weekend. It was actually in the movie kiosk at the supermarket along with all of the other regular movies and it only cost $1.07.

The movie overall was good. Andy Garcia was handsome and funny. Julianna Marguilles was in a role as I have never seen her before and I just loved it. The inmate/son was eye candy and played quite well. The daughter is good too. The teenage son was not bratty, but smart and willful. 

The portions involving the fat neighbor were really good and I felt they were positive. She was quite big and beautiful. The situation of "feeding" is not made into a negative thing, in my opinion. There is also a teenage girl who is chubby that is a school friend that he likes. 

The location City Island was really fun to see and makes me want to actually go there.

As far as the fa/feeder boy scenes, my husband felt they were quite true to form and he completely related.

We both enjoyed this movie as it had a definite storyline, with a beginning a middle and an end. I would definitely recommend this movie to anyone who likes the fa aspect of it, or the island, or any of the actors.

I feel that the SSBBW character was handled well and as an SSBBW I felt very positive about her.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 2, 2010)

I was visiting my mom and step-dad last night, and we saw this movie. It was entertaining. Fun to see a SSBBW on screen, definitely. She is so beautiful! And came across as so warm and kind, too. Overall the movie was not a cinematic triumph, but it was entertaining. 

It was a little weird to watch those BBW/Feeder scenes with my parents tho...but they didn't bring it up or say anything about it.

I did enjoy my mom's response when we were at the supermarket movie kiosk picking out the movie, tho:

Me: What about this movie, _City Island_?
Mom: {reads synopsis} That sounds cute.
Me: I heard there's a fat woman in it.
Mom: Done. We're getting it. Let's get that woman some royalties!

I love my mom.


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 6, 2010)

HeatherBBW said:


> I will say that my initial reaction is to be happy that they at least cast an actual SSBBW in the role and didn't use a bullshit fat suit.



Lol, I decided to watch thhe movie first before doing my research at Dims. While watching it, for a moment I really considered whether this might be an actress in a fat suit. She looked very real in a very positive way eat2 but what struck me odd was that she moved around very lightly and quickly for a woman her size. Anybody else noticed that?

The movie itself I really enjoyed. Even without the feeding bit I would have. There's something about dysfunctional families (Franny and Zoe, anyone? )


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I gotta say that I really liked this film. As an FA I thought there was nothing insulting about the young boy liking BBWs. In fact; it kinda took me back to when I was first discovering that I liked larger women myself. It was kind of awkward to admit, but felt great when you found out it is totally acceptable. The film does a great job. Plus Carrie is really cute in the movie and it's nice to see a large woman portrayed as someone sexy in mainstream film.


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

City Island is an okay movie. It's funny and well-acted, so it's nice to see a bbw in such a production, but what bothers me is the fact that she plays a bbw, with paysite and all. For some reason movies are still not accepting characters who are just fat and okay with that; it's still artificial, a sort of moral to the story that they are people too. City Island definitely is a step in the right direction, it's just not there yet.
Now I'm not waiting for a movie or TV series that celebrates being fat, I'd just like to see one that has some fat female characters without paying attention to the fact they're fat.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2010)

rickydaniels said:


> Well I gotta say that I really liked this film. As an FA I thought there was nothing insulting about the young boy liking BBWs. In fact; it kinda took me back to when I was first discovering that I liked larger women myself. It was kind of awkward to admit, but felt great when you found out it is totally acceptable. The film does a great job. Plus Carrie is really cute in the movie and it's nice to see a large woman portrayed as someone sexy in mainstream film.



Totally Agree!



frankman said:


> City Island is an okay movie. It's funny and well-acted, so it's nice to see a bbw in such a production, but what bothers me is the fact that she plays a bbw, with paysite and all. For some reason movies are still not accepting characters who are just fat and okay with that; it's still artificial, a sort of moral to the story that they are people too. City Island definitely is a step in the right direction, it's just not there yet.
> Now I'm not waiting for a movie or TV series that celebrates being fat, I'd just like to see one that has some fat female characters without paying attention to the fact they're fat.



I agree City Island definitely is a step in the right direction.

I do not want this thread to degrade into a war of terms but I have to ask why you believe that having a bbw with a paysite in the movie is a mis-step? 

Beside there is also the young boy's high school crush that is also a bbw.


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I agree City Island definitely is a step in the right direction.
> 
> I do not want this thread to degrade into a war of terms but I have to ask why you believe that having a bbw with a paysite in the movie is a mis-step?
> 
> Beside there is also the young boy's high school crush that is also a bbw.



Not a misstep, just something really predictable: they found it on the internetz, and that's what they encountered. 

I would love to see a movie filled with bbw where their bbw-ness is not the issue of the movie. 
Just like they're regular people


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> Not a misstep, just something really predictable: they found it on the internetz, and that's what they encountered.
> 
> I would love to see a movie filled with bbw where their bbw-ness is not the issue of the movie.
> Just like they're regular people



Haven't seen the movie, but I smell what you are saying. So few positive roles featuring fat women, and they go right for the internet staples of paysites and feeding? 

' Regular people ' ? We can't be having that! lol


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> City Island is an okay movie. It's funny and well-acted, so it's nice to see a bbw in such a production, but what bothers me is the fact that she plays a bbw, with paysite and all. For some reason movies are still not accepting characters who are just fat and okay with that; it's still artificial, a sort of moral to the story that they are people too. City Island definitely is a step in the right direction, it's just not there yet.
> Now I'm not waiting for a movie or TV series that celebrates being fat, I'd just like to see one that has some fat female characters without paying attention to the fact they're fat.



I beg to differ. Let's not forget that the movie was based off a family that was holding alot of secrets from each other. At the end of the movie every secret revealed was accepted.


----------



## Stephen_r_80012 (Sep 8, 2010)

Loved the film! The main emphasis of the film is about secrets kept among family members, and how these secrets unfold. One young man's secret desire is being a BBW and feeding. The film does a nice job, and in a positive way to highlight this young man's desires. I highly recommend it, not only for the fat positive side to it, but the entire cast and film is highly entertaining.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> Not a misstep, just something really predictable: they found it on the internetz, and that's what they encountered.
> 
> I would love to see a movie filled with bbw where their bbw-ness is not the issue of the movie.
> Just like they're regular people





mossystate said:


> Haven't seen the movie, but I smell what you are saying. So few positive roles featuring fat women, and they go right for the internet staples of paysites and feeding?
> 
> ' Regular people ' ? We can't be having that! lol



I agree with the argument that having a BBW as a regular person would be better.

By your post I am guessing that you believe the fact that the BBW having a paysite and is a feeder will mean people might just see it the relationship as nothing more than a fetish, and therefore a negative.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I agree with the argument that having a BBW as a regular person would be better.
> 
> By your post I am guessing that you believe the fact that the BBW having a paysite and is a feeder will mean people might just see it the relationship as nothing more than a fetish, and therefore a negative.



If there were more fat women in movies, in a wide variety of ' normal ' roles ( yeah, yeah ), then I wouldn't care about the storylines featuring fetishes and paysites.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2010)

mossystate said:


> If there were more fat women in movies, in a wide variety of ' normal ' roles ( yeah, yeah ), then I wouldn't care about the storylines featuring fetishes and paysites.



Granted. But then again, and I hate to degrade this into a war of terms, was this story really about fetishes or taboo lifestyle choices.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Granted. But then again, and I hate to degrade this into a war of terms, was this story really about fetishes or taboo lifestyle choices.



Like I said, I have not seen the movie. However, because so few fat women are given a variety of roles in movies, the overall message of the movie isn't as important to me.


----------



## AndyF150 (Sep 9, 2010)

My girlfriend and I rented this movie the other day and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 11, 2010)

AndyF150 said:


> My girlfriend and I rented this movie the other day and loved every minute of it.



I know, right?


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 11, 2010)

I just rented the movie from netflix. It didnt have as much of the feeding/fat subplot as I assumed it would have. Over all a good movie. Much better acting then in most of the more "independent" movies I have seen.


----------



## Bigbud1 (Sep 11, 2010)

She is beautiful. I can't find much info about her on the web, only a few pics.
It would be nice to know more about her and how she came to be an actress.


----------



## frankman (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigbud1 said:


> She is beautiful. I can't find much info about her on the web, only a few pics.
> It would be nice to know more about her and how she came to be an actress.



I hope it's something really obvious, like: 

she did acting school, passed her classes, got her diploma, enrolled in the American Screen Actors Guild, got an agent, did some Off off Broadway plays and landed the role because a casting agency was looking for a fat actress with her credentials.

Either that, or something REALLY wacky, like: 

she's a fembot from the planet Vulva, seeking to influence the minds of adolescent human males.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got the movie last weekend, and re-watched it and loved every minute of it.

I hope she get more parts in movies.


----------



## captainawesome (Oct 27, 2010)

I just watched it. Maybe it's because I looked just like the boy at the time but this was an amazing movie to watch. I'm not so sure about the part where she says she's a proud 350 pound BBW. I think it's about 100 pounds more. But she is gorgeous and the FA plotlines are amazing. A very exciting movie to watch.


----------



## obesiverse (Feb 11, 2011)

For whatever reason, a certain SSBBW that I happen to be very very close to (she's ok, calm down *lol*) chose this movie *at random* on _netflix_. She had no prior knowledge of the content, the netflix write up didn't say anything, it was a complete freak of coincidence and chance (as everything usually is).

At the end of the movie, both of us were curious to look up the name of "Denise" because we were both intrigued with the fact that there seemed to be some subtle connection to something that I happen to be involved with (feedee related website content). I was completely blind-sided by it's relevance. 

Point of the post... You knew it would come sooner or later.  Upon googling "_carrie baker reynolds_" (About 281,000 results as of "now"), this thread was the third google result! Just wanted to say *great job*! 

That was all I wanted to point out, at first, but there is something else (there always is with me). I have slowly morphed into a "_feeder of sorts_" myself over the past few years because of a _transfer of food appreciation level_ after exposure to SSBBW(s) for the past 20 or so years. I still started out as a _self described fat fetishist_ though! Thank God there are women (or one SSBBW) out there just as freaky as me!  I saw the jezebel blog post about playing a plus sized love interest, and the word "fetish" came up in the *comments*, inevitably. I just had to point out how amazing it is in this modern world that people insist on calling a "size preference" a "fat fetish". I know, I know, "feederism" was a theme in the movie so there was the usual concern that _all guys who like ssbbws are feeders_. Isn't it cool? I love it, I'm actually at the point where I would rather just *own being a freak* rather than _trying to defend feederism_.

I guess guys who dare to have a physical preference at all have a fetish of some sort. Why are F.A.'s in the closet (even with bbws and ssbbws)? It seems that a fat admirer has better chances with a traumatized, self conscious, (dare i say self hating) SSBBW if he does his best to ignore her body and assure her of that wonderful personality . We all know that in the "_mating game_" we're supposed to lie about having a physical attraction even though it is what motivates us to mate and reproduce the species. God forbid you offer to cook a meal. OMG  I'm such a smart ass, but then again, I proudly proclaim that *I am a fat fetishist and a freak* as well. Good thing I have developed a thicker skin after my deluge of youtube fat comments! What self respecting fat admirer in their right mind would actually be more amused with fat hating comments than offended? It takes *time and trauma* I guess!  

Actually, there is a _method to my madness_ because I attempt to decipher the real cause of fat hate in those anonymous comments. I insist that most do it because they themselves are trying to deny that they are sexually stimulated by the mere sight of a fat woman. When women do it, it's a subtle form of jealousy because *they wish they could be free and eat*. The truth is, *we can all be free and eat* (_so far_ lol).

Ok, just wanted to say it's awesome that this size positive google result was number 3 under her name. If anyone was to respond to this comment, it might take me up to 4 months to notice it or reply. Hateful comments may take longer.


----------



## KingColt (Feb 12, 2011)

I´ll watch it for Andy Garcia and Alan Arkin. And for that big, fat lovely lady of coure


----------

